# Canberra 5th to th 9th of Oct



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,
As some you know i'm heading to Canberra for a few days in the Oct school hols. For those of you that are hanging around in CBR that want to come out for a fish on one of those days I could use the local guidance. For me it will only be my second time fishing the fresh and before that i have only targeted bass.
So i'm looking forward to catching some rascially redfin, perhaps a nice yellowbelly, or even if luck is on my side a nice green cod 8).

I am pretty easy on location and times. SWMBO will let me fish pretty much whenever i want as long as spend a few days or parts thereof going through the museums, galleries, and floriad with her.

I could get away with one full day out on the water, the rest would have to be morning or evening jaunts for a few hours (or severaly if the bite is on :wink: )

I will bring a few different setups, flyrod, a couple of light spinning rigs, and will have the new overhead setup but thats probably to big for down there and if lucks on my side and things go to plan a new outback.

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I havent got any trips planned for those dates so id be keen to get out on the water locally, im happy to fish anytime of day early or late and always keen for a full days fishing  ill keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Me too, I'm keen to hit the water with you at least once while you're here Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm up in the mountains, or else I'd show you round the streams.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

I am around and will be happy to oblige - anytime, so you post and I will be there.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe/rtGgAABhfgAAQQMUAEAQgmAA/5f8gIACShqI8kzU9Q2oAaNBEzU0NKeSG1DamyT1AqEeTxx9PgT9iOjliUGZMXDKvVijuKqVGn5Lwb0SC1GxWk4Opm9KhTgiZfyWi52Zo6mVACxcKjpLEnKwQ6D3qLZorn1nuKKYrfIsQ0EOD2lcUTwE0QGZFt8lrdRZpuef8XckU4UJDv67RoA==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in belco mate


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like the redfin are in a bit of trouble for that weekend.

Kim and Koich sounds great i'll check with SWMBO what she would like to do. She's not a fisher but would love the countryside. Our time down there might be a bit tight to make it out that far.

Bugger Leigh i bet your coming up to the central coast :lol:

Jas, Craig and Dave sounds like you guys are pretty flexible so i'll work out what SWMBO really wants to see and get a plan happening.

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good, I didnt check but if any of those dates falls on a weekend I am in mate...

Hopefully the Redfin will turn it on, with Goldens going mental and the Cod hiding away from your / our / any of our lures, also if its during the week PM me and bring the family in for a Coffee at my shop located in the Civic Bus Interchange, hopefully I will be in a good mood ( Unlike the 2hr cleaning Graffitti day I had today! )


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Jas, Craig and Dave sounds like you guys are pretty flexible so i'll work out what SWMBO really wants to see and get a plan happening.
> Cheers Dave


Yep, ill be fairly flexible by then, this week has been busy havent had much time to do anything at all.
But it sounds great!! looks like there will be a few of us out there 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Derek, seeing as i love coffee i will drop in an check out the brew. I will be there over the weekend arriving friday mid morning to lunchtime and leaving tuesday arvo. ( we need to fix graffiti artists singapore style and give them a public flogging )

Kim checked it out with SWMBO and would only be able to come down a day early on the Thursday and fish thursday arvo Friday. I don't know what your availability is like mid week. Never fished for trout and the like before so i will probably make too much noise and you will want to kill me. :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfIPYaUAABrfgAAQUIeYEhglEAo+//+gIACCGqeTKnpqaM9SPRNDEyYjagao3qQBpoAAAA06vMfEuR21PjLHm5y44hJ36aqgjb3hRVNhdqgjFisIB0bFtLC03xsaKAKQOkekcuRg4FlLN+ul8s+VMySyNmDbdJVFUW/C5a8KB2G14Nq5zmJoQBKKPzBxZ/YJBXbrhjenSHSWwSQiQPtVwFgShbLiEj8XckU4UJDyD2Gl


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No Sweat Kim, that just means i have to go back down another time to fish jindy :twisted: :twisted:.

I have been reading a couple of other posts sounds like googong and ginderra be worth planning to see while i'm down there.
Ginderra doesn't seem that far from where i'm staying.

So the plan so far, i reckon Friday arvo i will take SWMBO on a bit of a look see maybe drop into parliment house or something. I believe that Floriad is around the shore of LBG if so Saturday might be a good all day fish Lou can look at the pretty flowers and i'll paddle past every so often to see how she's doing :twisted: :wink: 

Sunday morning maybe Ginderra for a few hours.

Monday and tuesday i'll play by ear depending on if anyone is like me and doesn't work much.

There seems to be another smaller dam between mirrabei drive and horse park drive, has anyone fished this dam?

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Another question is the boat house by the lake a good restaurant?

Cheers Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That's Yerrabi.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Another question is the boat house by the lake a good restaurant?
> 
> Cheers Dave


The Boat house is a nice restaurant, not cheap but nice.



justcrusin32 said:


> Sunday morning maybe Ginderra for a few hours.
> 
> Monday and tuesday i'll play by ear depending on if anyone is like me and doesn't work much.
> 
> ...


Yes as Josh said, that small dam is Yerrabi pond and it does fish well at times.
Ginninderra is also a good lake to fish, but Googong dam is another one worth looking at too just outside of the ACT , it has nice clear water and reguarly produces nice redfin, Golden perch and has been known to produce silver perch as well.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWde/3wUAANbfgAAQcPfemj+23Ko////wUAOgM8mysiqQ1T9EGiE9BpqjUyAHqaD0hpoaNpAHMAmmATIYAAmCYAAANNAU1NNJhT1Npo1ANkygaekaGNQBzAJpgEyGAAJgmAAACU0QhoCmJhIPSNpAaDQAAyT6iGBGocLiP6KdvLuYcuvsbs3dp3VI8L0bhPKMPr+fvLlPkpLKGzTWbK2mi9MSmYUPHKj7LKKS443WqMWmyj9Kkx3X6A7NrpNpvKC/DRNCjxuJWXujjnGYkyijkdN8ed8I1/mzrNNHM/FJIls819mUZukQEyY9sqyowWCakWI5vDSuWtbNfarOxxnkzrzTJipnZqrfO8rHQ8Cc75M/BhUOxKNhgIwYstDUh8RSCU6uMXt0KFoPT5xdx4Q3g3PupGjjvKcwq9149+kR63iCLSyjBjhgjE9/WPZWRI2Lt6F2ZtOPPABPHz/ZO9xw/EMO5DuKMUHC5fGeLCQR2kDwr76cvdO4oB6PIL8g/0KR1hxw2sK5FpafzvEmxUy9s5FvblDFmcUkHXHPjNl0lyXYZe+rck3YIMUfYtoXbptNM6JZt3Q6IJbDfJiyNkern4Trqd9aMIlkCggo5x2gSxQyIRUeclBJq7zN2Z0/o4XyHIyyqZIUFThhOK1RiUViVuqWGjTQaIvWy4GjnGOw3dGWWE8oRkbnjnL47wg0m1rZEyzTCGmvTUTW7WAzXOgpWQta5mzMh4ppszh9pChCFKE7Ro0DEpKYEEmmbUlHgQW369NTjk4TIAkmZxSgiEQnN3RADaGyoCBt/n2bAidhtLKaSjqQScEq6G1VN+U+i2m1753EFkUzOOWNVtHwN0Pe7XMQmwJGClaWS5pqui9ktbxChVxSwVQpc0OWZMElLBjvuoc2iMgIvt5Hkq5bJztfqzNBJezMHJAf4MpaNTu5DWYuJ3O4nBDu1C3jYMURRl0W7ughELwqEHJ3xmYa8Ri6DpJhv4M7X3kY6VasRnKu0qRertxMNEz6yfo8pK5jNea2bIqUHDSnHhhsQsQw6niHktS618t0UUlFXqYns5xdn6YFVcG9yswobSBOZTEgddku1zacFth/f8WHibeYVDTCt4haTHuN/Mq8YIlwoFyzLgjMLmyG8xKprKNREFIqHvPTrGAIfbV2pVuSTlSYrawp4Cyx0zssAOFrt+0WJtmTjYoMOpwpNLtjHC9tuW+DfurDDrvKs41be6Alz99SrZ5JUpBYeKhyQcuNmC99qwsdRcSdhaAQ50b1eL0Ttx/8XckU4UJDXv98FA==


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys, 
I Picked up a strike pro redfin coloured ice jig, thought this might do ok i remember reading in a post there a bit canabalistic.

May possibly have a sounder depends if i get the hobie in time to set it up. my current setup i just drop it through the scupper. So i'll have to think about that one.

I have a rainbow coloured berkley frenzy i thought might go ok.

I think i'll print a google earth map off at work and laminate it so i can mark those points down.

Getting excited i love fishing new spots

Cheers Dave


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Dave and co. 
Im keen for this depending on whats happening. Googong could definitely be an option with the weather warming up, havent hit it yet but the goldens would be lurking in the weedbeds for sure. LBG has been real dirty and full of loose weed lately. will just go with the flow i guess... 8)


----------



## Sporran (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm new to kayak fishing, live in Canberra and would like to tag along if the dates suit. I have a Cobra Fish 'n Dive.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm more than happy to have anyone along Sporran and welcome to the forum.

At this point weather depending i am thinking of saturday on LBG, but i am easy for location the other days.

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Sporran said:


> I'm new to kayak fishing, live in Canberra and would like to tag along if the dates suit. I have a Cobra Fish 'n Dive.


welcome aboard Sporran, feel free to come along to any of the local trips, keep an eye on the trips section and join in the fun 

Dave - if time and weather permits Googong dam is a must i reckon, great place to fish and easily our cleanest waterway, its a beautiful place!! 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds good craig, maybe we should pencil it in for Sunday. How far is googong from CBR.

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> Sounds good craig, maybe we should pencil it in for Sunday. How far is googong from CBR.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Its about 25-30 mins from Canberra's CBD located just outside of Queanbeyan, im happy to head out there on Sunday if your keen to head out there. The ranger locks the gate after hours so untill daylight saving the dam is open between 8am till 6pm.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> justcrusin32 said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger Leigh i bet your coming up to the central coast :lol:
> ...


Is Coochi coming soon Red?


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

justcrusin32 said:


> I think i'll print a google earth map off at work and laminate it so i can mark those points down.
> 
> Getting excited i love fishing new spots
> Cheers Dave


Dave 
Have a look at this map -> http://downloads.nationalcapital.gov.au ... ys_map.pdf
its a much nicer map of LBG if you want a Paper Copy.... I have one. Go for Photo Paper then laminate.

I am not sure on my avilability. By Lake Gin on Sunday would be a blast. Its my Home waters.

Adrian


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for that Adrian great map, i guess the western end is the best to fish?

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeh mate, west end for sure. I usually go anywhere between Scrivener dam and to around Spinnaker island.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZz/sfkAACffgAAQeIWAEpxiWCo/7/+gMACs0VGmAjQA0aaAZAARTBMRoGgAABoNA1MSjyCaekZpDTT0h6hpptIFRoAPvsS1PJPnDBlKcegmnIQPZQeCK5iDGxDghe6j8wL3VFE2EkEVdz6kEv8GMVmqbvgbXx25QuQIXqesJaCxaQpGhplnAScRYjWQo7CoxSrTB0qAcX1o2tYtnspZY7hngwKBlicMMEmQIoESKiA6FjHKtsh1AwikgmHdqInRDJ58BMq1HMCwhjMFDUX7JnN5LsI0/i7kinChITn/Y/I=


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent Red, Should be a few of us fishing then. What is the best launch site for LBG.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't forget your wetsuit and booties Dave!!

Brrrrrrrrrr! Good luck!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

So guys..... whats the plan for the weekend? do we have a plan yet?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok This is a rough itinerary of fishing for me :lol:

Saturday gentlemans hours launch fish, I will probably hang around and have launch then fish in the arvo as well.
Sunday Googong, that'll be gentlmans hours for the gates.

IF anyones up for mid week, I will probably give ginnderra a go one day i like the look of it and LBG again another day.

This is of course weather dependant as always, Don't know what the lake is like in the wind but some of the lakes up this way get quite dangerous. The bureau has it turning nasty tomorrow but the weekend forecast just say possible showers.

Hope to see all the canberrians for a fish sometime over the weekend.

Thanks for all your help with local knowledge

Cheers Dave


----------



## Sporran (Sep 24, 2007)

I could be up for a weekday paddle on Ginninderra. The LBG paddle on Saturday at what time?

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaAj0BcAABhfgAAQQIdpUCCAGAA/794gIACIIp4p6NQ9RoABoGhE9TJomU9TT1PRAaPKeUQBD27FYz7SP5lc0ez4GiwiVK+X2yhA+nteWSaiGjiUMpy++UyKW3NltWUMFEoXNu8CuDd6g88cDu9VHFk95KSjQBGhpyQzJY4hZHF+2OU61nzxqb0k9CS7Y1UVTRontk3Mf/F3JFOFCQoCPQFw


----------

